
AT&T urges customers to buy new phones to keep using its 4G network - kurthr
https://www.phonearena.com/news/ATT-3G-network-discontinued_id126090
======
enzanki_ars
Better article link that uBlock Origin with "malvertizing" lists enabled will
not block: [https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/07/22/att-tells-
customers...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/07/22/att-tells-customers-to-
change-their-phones-or-they-wont-work-anymore/)

TL;DR: Phones starting in February 2022 without 4G LTE _and_ HD Voice will no
longer work. AT&T poorly communicated this, and even customers of devices such
as the Samsung S10e (still listed on Samsung's website with AT&T support[1])
are being contacted with this email even though it's on their "supported"
device list [2].

There has also been an updated article outlining the confusion:
[https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/07/22/no-your-phone-is-
no...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/07/22/no-your-phone-is-not-going-to-
stop-working-on-att-soon-heres-what-you-need-to-know/)

[1]:
[https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-s/galaxy-s10...](https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-s/galaxy-s10e-128gb-
at-t-sm-g970uzbaatt/)

[2]:
[https://www.att.com/ecms/dam/att/consumer/help/pdf/Devices-W...](https://www.att.com/ecms/dam/att/consumer/help/pdf/Devices-
Working-on-ATT-Network.pdf)

------
TheAdamist
The other major problem is they dont allow volte even if your device supports
it, if they havent approved it, going so far as to make distinctions between
unlocked and att locked devices.

Of course iphones just work.

